# Potato Salad Ideas for This Weekend



## cook_eat_love (May 1, 2008)

I have to bring a potato salad to my grandfathers birthday party this weekend... need ideas Quick! this will be my first time making a potato salad but i can cook so give me full details ... id appreciate the ideas THANK YOU!


----------



## lesstalkmoreroc (May 12, 2008)

I like to do a *Roasted Potato Salad:

*Cut into bite size pieces your favorite potato & toss with roughly chopped whole garlic, onion, salt(be generous), pepper and oil. (I personally like a lot of garlic since once it's roasted it gives you a wonderful sweet flavor) place on tray lined with parchment paper

Cut up some of your favorite veggies ( carrot, zuchini, mushrooms, sweet peppers etc.) toss with salt, pepper & oil. place on tray lined with parchment paper

Bake @ 400 until each are just cooked through. remove.

Dressing:
Combine:
fresh herbs of your choice, I like rosemary & thyme for potatoes
dijon mustard
a little honey
vinegar
olive oil

pour dressing over WARM potato salad and let sit. Should be served at room temp.


----------



## cook_eat_love (May 1, 2008)

I'm very keen on cooking with garlic and roasted veggies thanks this might be just what I'm looking for! 

thank you very much ill let you know how it turns out


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

malaysian potato salad made with roasted or boiled potato, peanut sauce, hard boiled eggs and sitting on a bed of julienned red cabbage (very pretty and of course tastY) follow a recipe for either thai or indonesian or malaysian peanut sauce - make sure you use some sweetened coconut milk in this case 0 and add sliced scallions aka spring onions, or red onions diced and some chopped peanuts too.


vidalia potato salad - made with mayo, vidalia dressing (ala costco) and fresh lemon juice

dijon potato salad - make a vinaigrette with dijon and garlic

french potato salad - add haricot vert string beans, and marinated artichokes with some of the oil from the artichokes and whole grain mustard to warm red skinned potatoes that have been quartered.

dill potato salad - add fresh dill to a mayo based potato salad - either house made or doctoring up a ready made one

country or southern style potato salad
- add mashed hard boiled eggs and pickle relish to mayonaisse

a good trick for lively old fashioned potato salad that my family taught me was to cook the potatoes and while still hot splash or toss with vinegar of choice - like white vinegar, cider vinegar, tarragon vinegar or such, let cool and then drain and toss with mayo, chopped celery and onion.

that's all I can think of now as I am in the UK and don't have my files with me.


----------



## bungalowgrl (Jun 3, 2008)

I like to do a roasted sweet potato salad with craisins, toasted pecans, green onions, golden raisins, chopped parsley. For the dressing a orange maple vinaigrette. A nice alternative to heavy mayo potato salad.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I just made potato salad last week and it was such a hit I thought I'd share. 

- 10 medium red skinned potatoes
- 1 cup mayonnaise
- 2-3 tbsp dijon mustard
- 2 bay leaves
- thick handful of chopped fresh basil
- handful of chopped fresh parsley
- handful of chopped green onion
- salt/pepper

1. Place potatoes in a large pot with bay leaves and salt, cover with water, and bring to a boil - simmer until the potatoes are cooked through
2. Let them cool then remove skin from potatoes or leave on
3. chop into pieces
4. In a large bowl mix the mayo, mustard, herbs, and onion, and season.
5. Gently fold in the potatoes and let it sit for at least an hour in the fridge. Check the seasoning again.


----------



## theveggiequeen (Mar 24, 2008)

I roast all 3 and make a vinaigrette with olive oil, lemon juice and tarragon. It's quite yummy. You can also add garlic, in the roasting and in the dressing.

It sounds as if you now have many ideas from which to choose. Good luck.

Jill


----------

